# Anyone Using Drones to Set a Throw Line?



## Philbert (Nov 8, 2014)

Watching a TV news report on another use for drones. Wonder if they could be used to thread a throw line, or maybe, survey the crown of a tree without climbing?

(Later we will discuss the saw drone for trimming).

Philbert


----------



## crazyredneck (Nov 8, 2014)

I've thought about getting one of the quadcoptors for that and just something else to play with.


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 8, 2014)

My drone flew off with my throw line and bag


----------



## sac-climber (Nov 9, 2014)

If I got a drone I'd be doing this with it..


----------



## Philbert (Nov 9, 2014)

sac-climber said:


> If I got a drone I'd be doing this with it..



Very cool! Here's how he did that:



P.S. - hope he has good liability insurance!

Philbert


----------



## R'Lee (Nov 9, 2014)

I use an pneumatic air launcher that shoots a pvc projectile with hi-test fishing line. About 60 psi will put it anywhere you want. Use the fishing line to pull 1/16 line & use that to pull the rope through. I'm a ham radio op and use this method also for hanging antenna wire.


----------



## gorman (Nov 9, 2014)

If they shot a porno movie with one why not use it to set a line in a tree


----------



## Philbert (Nov 9, 2014)

gorman said:


> If they shot a porno movie with one why not use it to set a line in a tree


Wait? They shot a porno movie_ in a tree_?!?!

Philbert


----------



## gorman (Nov 9, 2014)

Not that I know. But they used a drone to shoot an outdoor skin flick. The AP reported on it.


----------



## EcoTreeCo (Nov 11, 2014)

I would rather use a drone for filming tree work and set a line with a big shot. It would have to be an independent cameraman though. I don't think I could climb while seeing an employee messing around with a remote control.


----------



## treesmith (Nov 21, 2014)

Where I am in Oz, you need a commercial pilots licence to fly a drone/RC helicopter for work purposes, tree inspections, even advertising I think. Personal use is fine but anything work related then its needed


----------



## Philbert (Nov 21, 2014)

I think that they are looking at more regulations here as well, due to privacy concerns, and interference with other aircraft. Pity. Maybe the restrictions will only apply above a certain altitude, or when controlled beyond a visible difference.

Philbert


----------



## ATH (Nov 21, 2014)

That is the case in the US as well. The FAA does not look favorably upon commercial use of drones: http://www.faa.gov/news/updates/?newsId=76240


----------



## Philbert (Nov 21, 2014)

Also these:

https://www.faa.gov/uas/

http://www.faa.gov/uas/publications/model_aircraft_operators/

Philbert


----------



## millbilly (Dec 7, 2014)

I think you have a great idea, of course I'm going to steal your thoughts and say I thought of it first.


----------



## GL0B0TREE (Dec 7, 2014)

drones gaining popularity


millbilly said:


> I think you have a great idea, of course I'm going to steal your thoughts and say I thought of it first.


----------



## Aldegar (Dec 15, 2014)

They would be so cool for filming.


----------



## square1 (Dec 15, 2014)

I use one for trimming...


----------



## Philbert (Dec 15, 2014)

That's some drone you got . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Dec 17, 2014)

R'Lee said:


> I use an pneumatic air launcher that shoots a pvc projectile with hi-test fishing line. About 60 psi will put it anywhere you want. Use the fishing line to pull 1/16 line & use that to pull the rope through. I'm a ham radio op and use this method also for hanging antenna wire.


How big of a tank and valve do you use for 60 psi?


----------



## R'Lee (Dec 17, 2014)

The tank is a about 24" long 4" schedule 40 pvc pipe with a stainless tractor type air (intake) valve It's necked down to a 1 1/2" ball valve (my trigger) and then goes another 2' for the barrel. I have an fishing open reel strapped down with opposing hose clamps using the ends for my front sights. Left vs right is dead on but, high vs low is best guess. With 60 psi, she go 150-200 up. Whenever I used that much pressure, I have always regretted it. I use 1" capped pvc pipe with lead sinkers inside for the projectiles. The sinkers help bring it down thru the tree branches. Paint those blaze orange so I can find them! (*ha)


----------



## R'Lee (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## TaoTreeClimber (Dec 18, 2014)

I still want a trained Monkey to set lines and retrieve stuck throw balls and frictionsavers.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 4, 2015)

That's a lot of screwing around for me, I'm there to climb, cut and rope as needed. I find once you're in the branches 2'ft and less in diameter climbing is easy.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 4, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> That's a lot of screwing around for me, I'm there to climb, cut and rope as needed.


Welcome to A.S.!

Some guys put a rope up into a tree for directional falling - not necessarily for climbing.

Philbert


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 4, 2015)

What's A.S.! I have to do some work to earn my 20% even it's hanging a rope or just notching a tree no one else is confident enough will miss the house or fall the direction they need it to.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 4, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> What's A.S.!


*A*rborist*S*ite.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Apr 2, 2016)

You knew it was only a matter of time . . .



Philbert


----------



## GrizG (Apr 15, 2016)

I've been using a slingshot to launch a large lead bullet (.45-70) attached to a fishing line on a kid size rod and reel to get lines into trees... I then use the fishing line to pull the rope up. The fishing pole and reel make for a reliable, tangle free, and compact kit. I am able to very accurately place the shots and it is a lot easier than throwing by hand! 

I have a 1960s vintage Wham-O Sportsman slingshot that I used as a model to make 25 new slingshots... The 25 have mostly become raffle prizes at sportsmen's club events... The black one is the original one long ago painted tactical black. Mine are much more refined in terms of symmetry and finish.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 15, 2016)

Could use those to shoot down drones too!

Philbert


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Apr 15, 2016)

I think it would get stuck.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Apr 19, 2016)

I use a sling shot and a 1/2'' to 3/4'' nut. With a little practice it is amazing what you can accomplish. With the aid of a ladder or scaffolding I have reached more than 80'. Along with a rope saw it is possible to do a great amount of limbing before putting my old knees to the test.


----------



## GrizG (Apr 19, 2016)

Ted Jenkins said:


> I use a sling shot and a 1/2'' to 3/4'' nut. With a little practice it is amazing what you can accomplish. With the aid of a ladder or scaffolding I have reached more than 80'. Along with a rope saw it is possible to do a great amount of limbing before putting my old knees to the test.


I use my sling shot method for getting a rope saw into the tree too... I tried nuts initially but found that a .69 musket ball with a hole drilled through it worked great... less prone to snagging on anything and the greater weight helped with pulling the fishing line. I eventually lost the few musket balls I had while working on my process and switched to 405 gr .45-70 LRNFP bullets with a hole drilled through them. They work great too. I haven't lost one of those yet and I've got a lot of them so I'm good to go! And yes, you can very accurately place the shot between branches to get the rope just where you want it. I guess shooting all those cans and bottles as a kid paid off! LOL


----------



## sir1 (Apr 26, 2016)

R'Lee said:


> The tank is a about 24" long 4" schedule 40 pvc pipe with a stainless tractor type air (intake) valve It's necked down to a 1 1/2" ball valve (my trigger) and then goes another 2' for the barrel. I have an fishing open reel strapped down with opposing hose clamps using the ends for my front sights. Left vs right is dead on but, high vs low is best guess. With 60 psi, she go 150-200 up. Whenever I used that much pressure, I have always regretted it. I use 1" capped pvc pipe with lead sinkers inside for the projectiles. The sinkers help bring it down thru the tree branches. Paint those blaze orange so I can find them! (*ha)



Lead shot ever become an issue and damage anything?


----------



## Philbert (Apr 26, 2016)

sir1 said:


> Lead shot ever become an issue and damage anything?


He has to drop one of those yellow tent cards anywhere they land, and draw a chalk outline around the tree he falls . . . . .




Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Jun 28, 2016)

Article in July, 2016 TCIA magazine: "_Drones and Tree Care: Right for Your Operation?_" (not available on-line yet).

Googling '_Drones and Tree Care_' brought up a bunch of other articles as well, in a number of different places.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Jul 7, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Article in July, 2016 TCIA magazine: "_Drones and Tree Care: Right for Your Operation?_"










http://www.tcia.org/TCI-publications/tci-magazine/2016/07/index.html#?page=24
(pages 24 - 28)

Philbert


----------

